# fajitas results - feb 24th - Food Experiment



## bev (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome to the 'big night in' - we are having fajhitas! **FoodExperiment**

Please can you detail the following :
What sort of wrap and carb content.
What filling i.e. chicken fish veg etc.
What sauces i.e. tomato, salsa, mayo, cheese, salad, guacamole etc

Also can you say whether you split your dose and if you did a dual wave etc.

Also can you say your ratio or the amount of insulin you gave in total.

Pre-meal level
1 x hour check
2 x hour check
3 x hour check
4 x hour check
5 x hour check

Please keep this thread 'clean' so we can use it as a reference point - thanks!

Enjoy!Bev


----------



## aymes (Feb 23, 2010)

Did mine a day early as working away tomorrow so will eat late.

I had two fajitas, using discovery wraps, the less healthy white version I'm afraid. Used a quorn filling with red and green peppers, red onion and spices. Added sour cream, salsa and guacamole plus a little bit of mexicana cheese. Very indulgent but in for a penny and all that!

Worked out at around 50g carbs, with my ratio that's 7.5 units of novorapid, all injected upfront.

Start: 6.7
1hr: 9.2
2hr: 13.6
3hr: 12.2
4hr: 11.1
5hr:

not sure I'll be up for the 5hr, have to be up at 5am! However have had trouble sleeping so you never know. Not the best night readings wise, and surprising as wraps aren't usually an issue. Something to think about certainly, however I'm not going to read too much into it as I have had a particularly stressful day today, and would expect that to push my numbers up, so who knows. I do have a lot of the various dips  as well as wraps left so may have them again in a few days on a slightly more calm day!
Usually with a reading of that level before bed I'd correct with 2/2.5 units, however as I'm going to get precious little sleep anyway I've only injected one as really don't want to hypo tonight!
Happy fajita night tomorrow everyone!


----------



## randomange (Feb 24, 2010)

I also did mine a day early as I wasn't sure I'd have time tonight.

I used Old El Paso dinner kit, with chicken, peppers, onion, spice mix, salsa and a bit of cheese in white wraps. 

I had two fajitas, which I worked out at 55 g carb.  

On my ratio, that worked out at 6.85 units, which I bolused up front.

I forgot to do a 1 hour check, and I was in bed for the 5 hour one, but I added in a 6 hour check as I was up doing a basal test. 

Pre-meal level: 6.5
2 x hour check: 7.2
3 x hour check: 6.9
4 x hour check: 6.7
6 x hour check: 6.9

I'm rather pleased with that!


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2010)

making my own .id like to add now that that was the best meal i have had in ages and im so glad i decided to take part, a real hit with all the household xx

1 pack of wholemeal discovery wraps ( im having 2)
1 pack of corniander and lime mix to coat chicken in
3 boneless fillets of tesco organic chicken
1 green and 1 red pepper
1 small onion 
1 sachet of sour cream.
1 tablespoon of rapeseed oil                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

Pre meal-6.1
1x hr check 6.3( going good so far)
2x hr check 7.1(abit of a creep up still not overly concerned)
3x hr check 6.7 (thats fab for me think that might be the most stable i have been)


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 24, 2010)

*My Results*

I had Ol'Elpaso ones. Peppers Onion Salsa Chicken BBQ Sauce Mayo Salad on the side


110g (3 fajitas) 
Took 22 units. All in one go before meal.
Level before 19.5 (average for me) took 4 extra units
1 Hour Results  = 14.8   Least its going in the right direction =)
2 x Hour Result = 11.6 wooo getting better =)
3 x Hour Result = 10.6 
4 x Hour Result = 8.2
5 x Hour Result = 7.8 YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
6 x Hour Result = 6.5 

I love this night! Been the best night so far and am soooo pleased with my results!!!! 
On a bit of a high now!!! =)


----------



## bev (Feb 24, 2010)

Discovery wholemeal wraps x 2 @ 16.2 per wrap
chicken breast cooked in 1tsp olive oil x 1
tomato sauce x 2 portion @ 5 carb per portion
sprinkling cheese (added 3 carbs on for fat)
salad
 Total 45 carbs
Ratio is 1/16 and gave dual wave of 70/30 so 1.96 units upfront and the rest over 3 hours - total of 2.81 units

pre-meal........ 9.3 (overtreated previous hypo - correction given)
1 x hour level...11 (if it goes any higher at next check i will give correction)
2 x hour level...14 ( phew - wasnt expecting that! Has been on 200% temp basal for sore throat - stopped it this morning - not sure if this is something to do with it - gave 1 unit correction)
3 x hour level...11 (gave another correction - think its to do with him not being well - or perhaps i should have done full bolus up front)
4 x hour level... no check as he was having trouble getting to sleep!
5 x hour level...6.3 (finally!)

Hopefully wont need to do more than 3 hour checks.Bev


----------



## Smit (Feb 24, 2010)

I had Old El Paso cheesy baked.
My ratio is 1 unit for every 10g of carbs. 
I had two fajitas and chips.
My carbs for fajitas were 25g each so two = 50g. I had 5 units of nova rapid for them. 
Chips were 40g, so took 4 units nova rapid. 
All in all 9 units and i took this in one go. So impressed with the 4.6 reading before dinner. Fingers crossed it lasts.  

Level before 4.6
1 x 4.0
2 x 4.5
3 x 5.0
4 x 8.6
5 x 12.1

Think next time i would split my nova rapid, half with dinner, half an hour later.


----------



## twinnie (Feb 24, 2010)

had 2 el paso wraps with chicken ,salad and some oven cooked chips about 
80g in total 5 units of humanlog{still on set amounts}

before 5.8
1 hr 13.6 {oh dear}
2 hr 11.3
3 hr 13.1{arrrgghhhhh}
4 hr 9 4{better}
just want to add that me and the whole family enjoyed our meal tonight and my little girl asked 
"what is the meal for the big night in next week " lol


----------



## Mand (Feb 24, 2010)

Will post our results tomorrow.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 24, 2010)

OK, done that, really, really enjoyed it too. Best meal I've had in ages.

I had two home made wholemeal tortillas piled high with a sliced chicken breast, peppers, courgette and onions, cooked in a little olive oil and some salsa. My own freshly made tomato salsa and gaucamole, a tablespoon of soured cream and 1g of grated cheddar split between the two. About 90g in all. Washed it all down with a big mug of tea.

No idea of the carbs I'm afraid as I don't count them, I just restrict my intake.

Before dinner tested at 7.3
1 hr: 7.9
2 hrs: 8.1
4 hrs: 7.5
Bedtime: 6.9

If I get the munchies later I have some microwaved sweet potato crisps for the left over salsas. Yummy.


----------



## Steff (Feb 25, 2010)

Just wanted to say my levels stayed steady and when i tested this morning i was 5.9 thats brill for me.


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 25, 2010)

Jobs a good 'un

2 of those El Passo wraps, minced beef  cooked up with some wine, salad was Toms & Peppers, didn't have much in!

Carb Guess 45grams

Jacked up 2 units at end of meal.

Never would have considered these to be a problem but we are learning!

Pre-meal level 5.9 happy!
1 x hour check 9.9 not so chipper!
2 x hour check 8.3 
3 x hour check 8.1 bed calls not correcting cannot be bothered! I think my ratios, if I knew what they were should be upped!

Morning level 5.3 

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 25, 2010)

2 x Tesco Heathly LIving plain tortilla wraps with added linseeds (we love 'em)
Skinless chicken breast
Peppers
Onions
Mushooms (disguised!)
1/2 tin sweetcorn
Mexican Fajitas mix (only 1/4 of small pack)
Lettuce and cucumber

Carbs  33 per wrap  = 66 cho = 5 units (pump gave extra 0.5 due to the high start reading so 5.5)

Unfortunately we had a disasterous start.  Jessica was 4.0 so she had one Maryland biscuit to keep her up, 10 mins later she was 3.2   Small can of coke as you never know what is happening with Jessica's little bit of pancreas !

10 mins later 11.3 - that would be the biscuit on top of the coke !

Pre-meal level      11.3  not happy but hey ho!
1 x hour check     Damn forgot as watching Glee !
2 x hour check     6.9   (could be a good thing could be on way down)
3 x hour check      7.7
4 x hour check      7.6
5 x hour check      7.7

Wow am very impressed, will have this again.  We do have wraps but normally have ham, cheese and tom sauce in them (Jessica anyway, not me!)


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ive been meaning to get involved with this for weeks but kept forgetting. So we are going to have fajitas tomorrow for tea. As i wanted to see how different J's results are with him being on mixes. 

I will post the results tomorrow if thats ok?

Gem x


----------



## HelenM (Feb 25, 2010)

2 Discovery tortillas, 40gcarb, red peppers 10 g carb, onions 6g carb , salad and salsa 5g carbs =61 g carb + 10 grams for cheesy nibbles whilst cooking. Chicken, A bit of grated cheese, guacomole and creme fraiche 0 carbs  A couple of glasses of red wine 0 carbs.
total 70... bolus 5.7 units (1:12)

Start 4mmol (well  actually about 25 mins before, at the start of cooking)
1hour   9.1mmol too high,
2hours  8.4mmol  
4 hours 7 mmol  bed
am       5.8mmol (I like to be a bit lower)
  I changed my ratios a couple of weeks ago  after a series of  bedtime hypos and  I've been adding a bit the last couple of nights rather than relying on the bolus wizzard. think it needs to go down to 1:11 which would have given me 6.4units That's the beauty of the pump; being able to make quite small adjustments.


----------



## Mand (Feb 26, 2010)

2 x wholemeal shop-bought tortillas, chicken, sauce, sweetcorn and pepper.

Bolused 8.3 for meal.

*Bloods*
Pre-meal = 7.9
After 1hr = 5.0
After 2 hr = 7.3
After 3 hr = 17.4  (did a correction)
After 5 hr = 11.6 (did a correction)

Woke on 7.9 (which was exactly what he started on pre-meal!)


----------



## FM001 (Feb 26, 2010)

It would seem that there is quite a mixed bag of results here, overall don't seem to bad.

Toby


----------

